# LP Kernels for the DX?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have my wife's DX running a CM7 nightly, and she has complained about the power drain on the phone.

Are there any DX low-power kernels (or tweaks ... or ROMs) that get a significantly improved battery life?

I know with my Samsung Charge, I updated to the Humble ROMs (based on IMoseyON's kernels), and my battery life has been extended by 3x longer, and the phone runs much faster, too.

Something like that for the DX would be sweet, but I'll take whatever is available now ...

AzJazz


----------



## theineffablebob (Jun 16, 2011)

You can use undervolting tweaks but you have to do it yourself. Every processor is different. On my Droid X, undervolting makes the phone unstable while on other DX's undervolting works just fine.

I think CM7 on the GB kernel has some undervolting tools that come with it.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to try Cm4Dx-Gb that runs on the official gingerbread kernal instead of the froyo kernal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sadley the dx can't have custom kernel's, due to the locked bootloader. Is the dx running the unofficial build made by revnumber? If not you should try that because the unofficial nighlies have incorporated the gingerbread kernel which yields better battery life and less drain. If you are on the official cm4dx you are on the froyo kernel which has significant battery drain. If your wife is looking for something with great battery try mobile sensai's shuji 2.2. It is not a 2nd init rom but the battery life is amazing. He also has some great 2nd init roms that also boast great battery life.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

lancasterv3 said:


> Sadley the dx can't have custom kernel's, due to the locked bootloader. Is the dx running the unofficial build made by revnumber? If not you should try that because the unofficial nighlies have incorporated the gingerbread kernel which yields better battery life and less drain. If you are on the official cm4dx you are on the froyo kernel which has significant battery drain. If your wife is looking for something with great battery try mobile sensai's shuji 2.2. It is not a 2nd init rom but the battery life is amazing. He also has some great 2nd init roms that also boast great battery life.


Thanks for the suggestions, guys!

@lancasterv3 - I noticed that you are running revnumbers' ROM (I think 08-SEP is the latest version on his thread). How stable is it?

My wife is a little bit of a technophobe, and she doesn't handle any sort of flakiness with her phone very well. (Let's just say that when anything odd happens, I'll hear about it that night). CM7 has been better for her than the official Moto build. Would I be relatively safe installing the latest version of revnumber's ROM, or is it still "very beta"? The "don't flash this unless you can help fix the bugs" comment has me a little concerned.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys!
> 
> @lancasterv3 - I noticed that you are running revnumbers' ROM (I think 08-SEP is the latest version on his thread). How stable is it?
> 
> My wife is a little bit of a technophobe, and she doesn't handle any sort of flakiness with her phone very well. (Let's just say that when anything odd happens, I'll hear about it that night). CM7 has been better for her than the official Moto build. Would I be relatively safe installing the latest version of revnumber's ROM, or is it still "very beta"? The "don't flash this unless you can help fix the bugs" comment has me a little concerned.


In my opinion it is incredibly stable, in the beginning it was very buggy, but it has been ironed out. The only issues thus far for me are as follows- when charging the greed led light stays on, no 1% battery increments, and the dsp manager will force close if you don't have the latest version of gapps which is 08-28 "found in rom manager". Those are the only issues I have had. There is a later build which is not posted in the OP here is the link for that it is version 09-15 http://synik4l.net/phcdownload/download.php?id=41. It is on page 191 of the cm4dx gingerbread kernel thread.

If you decide to install it and need help let me know, because you cant flash this one like a nighlie, you have to be on gingerbread and should have a clean install


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a second vote for Rev's CM4DXGB. You'll notice much better battery life than what you're seeing on the Froyo kernel. Be sure you're on stock GB 602 before you flash it or you'll really have some problems, though.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Here's a second vote for Rev's CM4DXGB. You'll notice much better battery life than what you're seeing on the Froyo kernel. Be sure you're on stock GB 602 before you flash it or you'll really have some problems, though.


So, just so I'm clear - even though I'm on CM4DX (Kernel 2.3.5), I need to go back to stock GB 602 first before I go to CM4DXGB? That's a bummer - but I have My Backup Root ready if necessary.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"AzJazz said:


> So, just so I'm clear - even though I'm on CM4DX (Kernel 2.3.5), I need to go back to stock GB 602 first before I go to CM4DXGB? That's a bummer - but I have My Backup Root ready if necessary.


Yep that's the catch you have to be on gingerbread 602 :-/ it is worth it though IMO, I have been using it for a month and its so stable I have no desire to flash anything else plus the battery life is the best out of any 2nd init rom I have tried.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"AzJazz said:


> So, just so I'm clear - even though I'm on CM4DX (Kernel 2.3.5), I need to go back to stock GB 602 first before I go to CM4DXGB? That's a bummer - but I have My Backup Root ready if necessary.


Correct, if you wait it out a little bit though cvpcs plans to update the official cm4dx to the gb kernel, & you won't have to sbf or anything. Just install the nightly like you normally would. Not sure when he'll have that released though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Correct, if you wait it out a little bit though cvpcs plans to update the official cm4dx to the gb kernel, & you won't have to sbf or anything. Just install the nightly like you normally would. Not sure when he'll have that released though.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


+1 to this.
Actually, that's what I'm currently doing...waiting out the GB update.
http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-09-04/official_dx_kernel_update_on_the_horizon
This blog post explains his plans, but his due-date for the update has since passed.
So I'd assume it'll be soon!

Keep 'er on the official nightly 78, and wait for 79 to FINALLY pop up to automatically update her to the gingerbread kernel...and potential battery life.

Also, I'd recommend "Android Overclock" in the market.
I have my phone overclocked to 1.2ghz (standard preset settings for voltage and frequency in the application) but actually obtain BETTER battery life through the use of "profiles"

My settings are:
Medium Voltage (stock) 1.2GHz Preset (Set at Boot)
And I then enable profiles for some battery saving.
Profiles:
Screen off %100 priority 800MHz max 400MHz min.
Temp > 42c %90 priority 800MHz max 400MHz min.
Battery < 30% %80 priority 800MHz max 400MHz min.
Screen On %70 priority 1200MHz max 400MHz min.

This ensures my phone is at 800MHz while the screen is off or while the temp is high or while my battery is low (I like that one so I can draw the last little bit of battery out a bit.) I put the Screen On profile just as a fail-safe to make sure I revert to 1.2 max while the screen is on unless the other conditions are met.

You can even make your screen off profile all the way down to 400MHz max and min...but that just makes me nervous for some reason.
I never had a problem for the few days that I used it, but I'm a bit OCD with some things.
I was worried that I wouldn't receive calls or my alarm wouldn't work or something like that.


----------

